# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Guides > [How-To] How to get a cheap level 100 character boost (â‚¬25/27)

## Yawnstar

TL;DR

*on the blizzard account you want a boost on; start the a trial(starter account), and use the bfa key on it.. ez 110 boost. YOU DO NOT NEED GAME TIME NOR DO YOU NEED THE STANDARD EDITION. you only need an active MAIN account(to use the 110 boost)* - vietjohn95 

Note: This requires you to have another wow licence which has not been upgraded to legion on your main battle.net account in order for it to work (non-starter) so this guide does not factor in purchasing the WoW licence required if you do not already have this, although buying the licence is usually quite cheap (£5/$10) so even if you do have to buy the standard licence and legion, this will still be cheaper than buying a boost directly from the store.

It is possible to get a level 100 character boost for about half the price of what it would cost you if you bought a boost directly from the in-game store.

You will need to have a second wow licence on your battle.net which has not been upgraded to legion, if you do not already have a second licence, you can easily add one by going to your battle.net account page and add a starter edition licence once you have this, purchase legion somewhere cheap usually around 25 euros / 27 dollars, see below link for a small list of digital licences you can buy for a cheap price (it's not a referral link so don't worry)

EU: Buy WoW Legion CD KEY Compare Prices
US: WoW Legion Digital Download Price Comparison

Once you have a legion key, redeem it on your second wow licence on your battle.net account and log into the game. 

You can then claim that character boost on your main world of warcraft account licence by logging in to your normal account as the 100 boost the Token is BATTLE.NET BOUND and usable on EVERY ACCOUNT on the Battle.net!

Following this will snatch you on average a level 100 character boost for half the price compared to the blizzard store.

PSA: It's also worth noting that you can get the battlechest for $10 if you create a trial account in the first instance, once you log in, you'll have the option to buy the battlechest for 10 dollars instead of its regular price on the store.

*Still working as of 26-May-2018 (please don't forget to give rep/thanks)*

----------


## Animalm4st3r

So does my second licences require playtime? and how do i do it, do i just get the upgrade button on my main account?

Edit: Just confirmed it myself, you dont need playtime. The boost button appears on your main account takes aroun 30 minutes to appear

----------


## clozer

I'm trying this right now, thanks for sharing!

Edit: Worked perfectly, had my level 100 token instantly.

----------


## Ginchy

anyone else besides these guys with no rep confirm? dont trust that this guy just has more than 1 account lol. if it works im doing it.

----------


## Yawnstar

> anyone else besides these guys with no rep confirm? dont trust that this guy just has more than 1 account lol. if it works im doing it.


I don't know what benefit i'd get by trying to fool people with this? lol it's definitely legit and works, up to you if you decide to try it but it worked for me and obviously others..

Also confirmation of this working (and how it orginally come about) here (Possible cheap Charakterboost?).

----------


## Kazique

Yeh this is working. Noticed this when i added 5 bot accounts to same bnet i got 5 boosts that i could use on the same account if inwanted to

----------


## tojakuba

I use second account, the basic one from bchest, for sniping and banking stuff and i can use boost there from my main account which have Legion.

----------


## Vaiz

Does the second account need to be active in order to receive the boost?

EDIT

I followed the procedure and activated the key on my second account *which didnt have any game time*
When I went on my main/alt account the game boost was missing, so i contacted blizz support.

The 100 boost was in a "pending" status, because I didn't have any game time. The support guy added a few days of game time and then it worked.

If you're adding legion to a frozen account, contact blizz support so that they can activate the boost for you


Hope this helps!

----------


## jmack21

If i buy an EU key and add it to a US account (or create a new EU account and attach it to my US account) does this still work?

----------


## frozenspell

Thanks for making a real thread OUT OF MY GUIDE, you're welcome  :Smile: 




> If i buy an EU key and add it to a US account (or create a new EU account and attach it to my US account) does this still work?


I havent tested it but i doubt it. 
Since you wont get all the achievements you got on your EU account on US no?

----------


## stevendph

> Note: This requires you to have another wow licence which has not been upgraded to legion on your main battle.net account in order for it to work (non-starter) so this guide does not factor in purchasing the WoW licence required if you do not already have this, although this will still be cheaper than buying a boost directly from the store.
> 
> As found on another thread, it is possible to get a level 100 character boost for about half the price of what it would cost you if you bought a boost directly from the in-game store.
> 
> You will need to have a second wow licence on your battle.net which has not been upgraded to legion, once you have this, purchase legion somewhere cheap usually around 25 euros / 27 dollars, see below link for a small list of digital licences you can buy for a cheap price (it's not a referral link so don't worry)
> 
> Buy WoW Legion CD KEY Compare Prices
> 
> Once you have a legion key, redeem it on your second wow licence on your battle.net account and log into the game. 
> ...


Checking on these websites, all are Legion key for EU Legion. Is EU legion key worked with US lisence? Or, do you know any sites that sell cheap US legion key?

----------


## frozenspell

> Checking on these websites, all are Legion key for EU Legion. Is EU legion key worked with US lisence? Or, do you know any sites that sell cheap US legion key?


WoW Legion Digital Download Price Comparison maybe this is the way to go for you  :Smile:

----------


## Aurina

Thanks, just what I needed.

----------


## dritftz6969

Unfortunately, finding a Cheap NA copy of legion apparently doesn't exist. lol

----------


## WorldsGreatest

I only got one wow account. How do I get a second account?.

----------


## Ginchy

> I only got one wow account. How do I get a second account?.


 go to battle.net and add another account!

----------


## frozenspell

> I only got one wow account. How do I get a second account?.


https://eu.battle.net/account/en/cre...tyle=wow-trial here you go.

----------


## WorldsGreatest

thanks guys

----------


## gocartman

Working as intended! Thanks for this  :Smile:

----------


## batok

only EU? or can i buy an EU code and use it for a US account

EDIT: Only EU get discounted. all cheap keys are region locked

----------


## Yawnstar

> only EU? or can i buy an EU code and use it for a US account
> 
> EDIT: Only EU get discounted. all cheap keys are region locked


I only linked EU keys in the original post as I am from EU myself but I will include a link to US keys too (they are a bit more expensive)

----------


## chaosboy17

> I only linked EU keys in the original post as I am from EU myself but I will include a link to US keys too (they are a bit more expensive)


 First : If you just bought a standard edition you will have to wait 72 hours till you can upgrade it to legion .
Second : If you dont have the standard edition for free from somewhere( gift , etc) you will still pay around 42 euro with a 72 hours "cooldown" so i better buy a instant boost for 50 euros and dont have to wait longer than 30 min .

Still thank you for sharing this with us and hope you are not mad but this was just my opinion . :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Yawnstar

> First : If you just bought a standard edition you will have to wait 72 hours till you can upgrade it to legion .
> Second : If you dont have the standard edition for free from somewhere( gift , etc) you will still pay around 42 euro with a 72 hours "cooldown" so i better buy a instant boost for 50 euros and dont have to wait longer than 30 min .
> 
> Still thank you for sharing this with us and hope you are not mad but this was just my opinion .


It's all good man, it's useful that you mention it, I wouldn't have known as I already had an unused licence so i'm sure it'll help out someone

----------


## Toxtor

I need a quick reply for someone that knows if this still works?

----------


## Ginchy

> I need a quick reply for someone that knows if this still works?


yes this still works

----------


## Millow

Given that Legion is on sale now and I have a standard account available, can I upgrade that account and get the boost ? Or is it only with digital keys ?

----------


## Yawnstar

> Given that Legion is on sale now and I have a standard account available, can I upgrade that account and get the boost ? Or is it only with digital keys ?


It will still work the way you are referring to.

----------


## Pewdiepie

> It will still work the way you are referring to.


still works great thanks mate!

----------


## daniel

still works great thanks mate!

----------


## Boosthive

Can i upgrade my draenor acc to legion, if 2nd acc is banned?

----------


## phantom325

> Can i upgrade my draenor acc to legion, if 2nd acc is banned?


Are you asking if you can upgrade a banned account? If so, then I'm 99% sure the answer is no

----------


## MenchiMMO

Does this still work? I've had a basic account alongside my fully upgraded account for ages and I can't afford the boost right now. Can definitely afford to buy Legion on my basic account and use the boost on my main account though if it's still able to be done.

Edit: This still works as of 21/04/17.

----------


## slorilgold

Still works as of 20/07/2017.

----------


## xvgxd

Bought Legion for me second account, got no boost to claim.

Edit: Had to wait 15mins, worked fine.

----------


## Oji

Don't you need to buy WOD first ? 
I see "Requires the base game World of Warcraft along with all previous expansions." when I want to buy Legion on my edition account.

----------


## Yawnstar

> Don't you need to buy WOD first ? 
> I see "Requires the base game World of Warcraft along with all previous expansions." when I want to buy Legion on my edition account.


WOD is included in the base game now so you only need the battle chest and legion

----------


## Oji

> WOD is included in the base game now so you only need the battle chest and legion


Yeah so it's like minimum 15E + 25E which is 40E in the end  :Smile:

----------


## Yawnstar

> Yeah so it's like minimum 15E + 25E which is 40E in the end


I did mention this as a note in the original post, if it was just legion then a 100 boost is half price compared to the store. This wasn't including the battlechest

----------


## Fwuzy

Worked for me just now with 2nd account not having any game-time.

----------


## kazurengan

Legion aleeady gives you aboost
So whats the point of this? Am i missing
Something here?

----------


## aar0n18

> Legion aleeady gives you aboost
> So whats the point of this? Am i missing
> Something here?


To boost another alt

----------


## aar0n18

> Legion aleeady gives you aboost
> So whats the point of this? Am i missing
> Something here?


To boost another alt

----------


## Rhythmic

Anyone tried this recently?

----------


## Yawnstar

> Anyone tried this recently?


still working

----------


## CseBe

Does this works only with Battlechest default game or with the free starter edition as well?

If the starter edition works, do you need to wait some time before this can be done or not?

Thanks!

----------


## Yawnstar

> Does this works only with Battlechest default game or with the free starter edition as well?
> 
> If the starter edition works, do you need to wait some time before this can be done or not?
> 
> Thanks!


You need to have purchased the battlechest (vanilla/old ex-pac) and redeem a legion cd-key on a new licence in your battle.net account for this to work.

----------


## Ehnoah

PSA: You can contact blizzard to delete licences  :Smile: 

I am at WoW25 atm. So... bough quite a few  :Smile:

----------


## Kaizuken

> PSA: You can contact blizzard to delete licences 
> 
> I am at WoW25 atm. So... bough quite a few


post proof  :Big Grin:

----------


## ev0

> PSA: You can contact blizzard to delete licences 
> 
> I am at WoW25 atm. So... bough quite a few



I cant  :Frown:  i tried 50 different ways to remove dead/banned old accnts.

----------


## fredrik1984

I've managed to get rid of banned licenses by creating a new battle.net account with the same name, and asking for the license to be transferred to that account instead.

----------


## justAnotherUser

Does this still work?

----------


## Yawnstar

> Does this still work?


Yep

/10char

----------


## Chris9974

confirmed Still work <3<3 thanks

----------


## GodSquad

doesnt work anymore tried it . 

Your Battle.net account does not have any games that can be upgraded with this game key.
Either you have no games that can be upgraded with this key, or you have already upgraded them.

tried it on wow starter 1 wow starter 2 and didnt work.

----------


## Subcore

> doesnt work anymore tried it . 
> 
> Your Battle.net account does not have any games that can be upgraded with this game key.
> Either you have no games that can be upgraded with this key, or you have already upgraded them.
> 
> tried it on wow starter 1 wow starter 2 and didnt work.


Did you get battlechest before using legion key?

----------


## Yawnstar

> doesnt work anymore tried it . 
> 
> Your Battle.net account does not have any games that can be upgraded with this game key.
> Either you have no games that can be upgraded with this key, or you have already upgraded them.
> 
> tried it on wow starter 1 wow starter 2 and didnt work.


You need to buy a battlechest before trying to upgrade to legion..

----------


## clozer

Sooo, with the black friday sales, we can get another 100 for the reduced price?

----------


## Ginchy

> Sooo, with the black friday sales, we can get another 100 for the reduced price?


yup. $25 for a level 100 boost

----------


## LeetHaxor

> yup. $25 for a level 100 boost


Don't you have to have a battlechest already for that? Otherwise $35 but still cheaper than a boost itself.

----------


## Brainmanager

blizzard have legion expansion on sale now for 19.99 euro as a black friday offer

----------


## clozer

> Don't you have to have a battlechest already for that? Otherwise $35 but still cheaper than a boost itself.


nop, you can buy a bundle for 25$ or Euro. Just get a trial Account log in and press upgrade in the char selection.

----------


## xstyle69

> nop, you can buy a bundle for 25$ or Euro. Just get a trial Account log in and press upgrade in the char selection.


still working
nice!

----------


## Yawnstar

Still working

----------


## jinta

Can Confirm, 

working as of today 27th May 2018,

----------


## Innit

Want to do this but don't want to waste the $$$? Anyone know if its still working? thx

----------


## Yawnstar

> Want to do this but don't want to waste the $$$? Anyone know if its still working? thx


This isnt something that will get fixed (it almost seems slightly intentional / impossible to stop) - should be able to pick up wow and legion pretty cheap now

----------


## Yawnstar

Just used, still working can confirm. Be aware once BFA is out, this is no longer 'cheap' as WoW legion would then be included in the normal game and the only way to get a boost is either buy BFA which is going to be just as expensive as it is now or buy the boost from the store which is like 45 quid which is insane so make the most of it whilst you still can. Thanks for the help in finding this out all, Peace.

----------


## Innit

Working as of right now.

----------


## nagibatormeyster

Please, sign off who bought, but it is not clear is it true

----------


## Yawnstar

Unsure on how this will now work with this being implemented

No More Blizzard Battle Chest - Just Subscribe to Level to 110 in Legion - Wowhead News

----------


## c172

Anyone tried this since the change? I spoke to a GM because I would rather level to 109 hence a 100 boost would be most useful, he said any MOP code will no longer work even if purchased a physical copy in store. only 110 boosts are available.

----------


## Yawnstar

> Anyone tried this since the change? I spoke to a GM because I would rather level to 109 hence a 100 boost would be most useful, he said any MOP code will no longer work even if purchased a physical copy in store. only 110 boosts are available.


As legion is now included in the main game, I dont think this will work without purchasing BFA

----------


## spartacuss

I had a couple WoD unpacked boxes, tried to use the codes now on trial accounts and it won't work anymore. This boxes had the lvl 90 boost included.

I get his message when I try to use the codes:

_Good news!

This expansion pack is now included for free with a standard copy of World of Warcraft. You can exchange your unclaimed key for a Level 90 Character Boost (Limit one boost per WoW account). Visit our Support Site for more information._

----------


## Gorkian

I tried this today, bought a key from G2A and i could upgrade my other wow account to a collectors edition legion one. So confirmed still working, could use the boost on my main account!

----------


## tommytong

> I tried this today, bought a key from G2A and i could upgrade my other wow account to a collectors edition legion one. So confirmed still working, could use the boost on my main account!


Did you already have the base game or did you use a trial account?

----------


## Smaekdod

> Did you already have the base game or did you use a trial account?


You need the base game. You can still buy the battlechests (30days playtime) from g2a.com or something and apply that to a new trial account and then the legion digital deluxe from g2a.com

----------


## clozer

> You need the base game. You can still buy the battlechests (30days playtime) from g2a.com or something and apply that to a new trial account and then the legion digital deluxe from g2a.com


if the account is already legion - my only way to do this now is to buy bfa code right?

----------


## Yawnstar

> if the account is already legion - my only way to do this now is to buy bfa code right?


yep sorry mate missed the prime

----------


## monkkiller

Anyone know if buying BfA (or using a key) on WoW2 needs a subscription for the boost on WoW1? I'd assume no, and seeing how key sites sometimes have BfA for around 40 USD it's still cheaper than buying a boost.

----------


## clozer

> Anyone know if buying BfA (or using a key) on WoW2 needs a subscription for the boost on WoW1? I'd assume no, and seeing how key sites sometimes have BfA for around 40 USD it's still cheaper than buying a boost.


no it doesnt need a sub.

----------


## Roccatex

Anyone knows if this still works today? Many hotfixes were deployed and they like to stealth fix shit like that.

----------


## Yawnstar

> Anyone knows if this still works today? Many hotfixes were deployed and they like to stealth fix shit like that.


It wasn't exactly an exploit, it was just the fact you could get a cheap expansion which also contained a max level boost at half the price. Unfortunatly, unless you can find a deluxe legion cd key (and if it'll even claim unless its a collectors edition?) and hope for the best as it's now included in the main game and afaik only BFA is purchasable 'cd-key' wise

----------


## Roccatex

> It wasn't exactly an exploit, it was just the fact you could get a cheap expansion which also contained a max level boost at half the price. Unfortunatly, unless you can find a deluxe legion cd key (and if it'll even claim unless its a collectors edition?) and hope for the best as it's now included in the main game and afaik only BFA is purchasable 'cd-key' wise


Or you could just buy a BFA Key for around 25-35 Euros and do it this way. I just wanted to know if the boost is still account-bound and usable on main, If I bought it for my third account.

Either way its way cheaper than 60 euros

----------


## speedbu

I would buy a boosting service hehehe

----------


## Yawnstar

> Or you could just buy a BFA Key for around 25-35 Euros and do it this way. I just wanted to know if the boost is still account-bound and usable on main, If I bought it for my third account.
> 
> Either way its way cheaper than 60 euros


Then yeah, you can still do it. I'm unsure if would be considered an exploit by Blizzard nor would they be able to do anything about it due to legitimate buyers.

----------


## Bonapart3

My English is pretty bad. Who can explain me better how to do it now in bfa?

----------


## d0tc0m

I did it now and it worked. I bought i from here and I got the 110 boost for 33 euro.

----------


## vietjohn95

on the blizzard account you want a boost on; start the a trial(starter account), and use the bfa key on it.. ez 110 boost. YOU DO NOT NEED GAME TIME NOR DO YOU NEED THE STANDARD EDITION. you only need an active MAIN account(to use the 110 boost)

----------


## Meister

Well
the only problem with this is that with legion key which is pretty cheap like 17 us, u get a 100 boost. which you need to spend 10 days or so on inquisitions to lvl to 110.

with the legion key which is around 3.5 times more expensive, u get a 110 boost.

i would rather get a legion key and lvl it myself, u just spend 10 mins doing the inqusitions in legion.

----------


## jevinsam

I thought that it was really a tough process to get the character boost in this game. But, after reading your tips i am very confident. So, now i am going to follow these tips and ideas for myself and i am going to get more characters by getting my second WOW account licence.

----------


## Yawnstar

> I thought that it was really a tough process to get the character boost in this game. But, after reading your tips i am very confident. So, now i am going to follow these tips and ideas for myself and i am going to get more characters by getting my second WOW account licence.


It's pretty simple. Just buy a cheap copy of BFA for a new licence on your battle.net account (just create a wow trial account on your main) and claim the key, you can use the 120 boost on your main/original wow account when you log in.

----------


## Zarion

Bumping this! Black friday sale from now until Nov 26th. Battle for Azeroth can be purchased for 39,99 eur  :Big Grin:  (including a boost)

----------


## jevinsam

I have found BestBoost is a unique website, that offers a big specter of services, including:

Powerleveling from 1 to 110 level;
Reputation farm with factions;
Equipment boosting;
Profession boosting;
Achievement farm;
And many others.
You can use this website to boost your characters and increase your level too.

----------


## Nippon

> I did it now and it worked. I bought i from here and I got the 110 boost for 33 euro.


I did the exact same thing and didnt get a 110 boost.

----------


## d0tc0m

> I did the exact same thing and didnt get a 110 boost.


Tried to contact support? Ive done it like 3-4 times now  :Stick Out Tongue:  Bought it here

----------


## sleeplessxx7

does this still work?

----------


## Ashoran

> does this still work?


It does, I've snagged 3 copies of BFA physical editions for about 12euro each. Confirmed got every boost.

----------


## sleeplessxx7

> It does, I've snagged 3 copies of BFA physical editions for about 12euro each. Confirmed got every boost.


Awesome thank you for the quick reply

----------


## Yawnstar

Yep, if you can get your hands on a copy of BFA, you get an uber cheap boost. Read first post for more info.

----------


## Yawnstar

G2A is the cheapest place I can find for BFA keys currently, this guide will always work  :Smile:

----------


## Shadezz

still works, found a bfa key at 20 euro  :Smile:

----------


## Adraunos

Hello, can you confirm me it still work ? 
And I need to buy a BFA key so ? 
Thx  :Big Grin:

----------


## Yawnstar

Still working, just find a copy of the previous expansion (BFA for example) and claim on your battle.net account.

----------


## Yawnstar

Theres BFA keys for around 20 euros online so still half the price of the boost in the store.

----------


## Yutilk

> Theres BFA keys for around 20 euros online so still half the price of the boost in the store.


oh yeah, dang I just realized the cheap price!  :Smile:

----------


## Yawnstar

This no longer works, boost only applies to the license that you are redeeming on so you'll have to buy a subscription and pay transfer it to your main account

----------

